# medium blackbird



## sniper_094 (May 30, 2005)

I shot a medium sized blackbird eating corn. It is not a crow. SOme appear to have a shiny blue head. and a cuved beak, and i shot a cottontail in the head from thirty yards. :sniper:


----------



## sniper_094 (May 30, 2005)

no post


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

was it yellow anywhere?


----------



## sniper_094 (May 30, 2005)

no, but like I said some have blue head


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

pciture???

i think i've seen that species before they are medium sized birds


----------



## squirrel slayer (Nov 11, 2005)

sniper_094 said:


> I shot a medium sized blackbird eating corn. It is not a crow. SOme appear to have a shiny blue head. and a cuved beak, and i shot a cottontail in the head from thirty yards. :sniper:


probably a raven,great shot on rabbit, but i shot a dove at 70yds w/22mag w/leopold! best shot of my life! I LOVE MY LEOPOLD! :sniper:  :bowdown:


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Why the heck would you shoot it if you didn't know what it was? Just curious to that.

Curtis :roll:


----------



## sniper_094 (May 30, 2005)

it was eating the corn i set out for deer. and the shot wasnt 30 yds its was about 65, i measure it wrong. im going squirrel huntin in the morning, how to you cook em


----------



## sniper_094 (May 30, 2005)

just got back from hunting, 2 squirrels were eating the corn i set out. I shot and hit the corn. they both went up different trees, and I shot at the second one, miss. the the other one took off for the woods, he laid down on the branch, bam, miss by an inch. then i went to the woods and the woodpeckers drove me crazy! they wouldnt stop pecking, i thiught they were squirrels. but luckily i did get a blue bird :sniper: :eyeroll:


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

you miss a lot


----------



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

It might of been a Jackdaw.

But if it was a blackbird, be careful because where i live (England) all songbirds (including blackbirds) are illegal to shoot.


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

The bird you shot is called a common grackle. i believe they are legal to shoot.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Grackle...purple phase more than likely. Long, keel shaped tail, long curved beak? Yellow eye and purpleish blue sheen around the head and neck area?
Grackle. Purple phase. There is also a bronze phase as well, but I don't know that they are that much different. Pretty common.
Dan


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats illegal squirrell slayer.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

sniper_094 said:


> just got back from hunting, 2 squirrels were eating the corn i set out. I shot and hit the corn. they both went up different trees, and I shot at the second one, miss. the the other one took off for the woods, he laid down on the branch, bam, miss by an inch. then i went to the woods and the woodpeckers drove me crazy! they wouldnt stop pecking, i thiught they were squirrels. but luckily i did get a blue bird :sniper: :eyeroll:


thats illegal to shoot a bluebird and depending on the state might be illegal to shoot squirrels off of a bait pile


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

sniper_094 said:


> it was eating the corn i set out for deer. and the shot wasnt 30 yds its was about 65, i measure it wrong. im going squirrel huntin in the morning, how to you cook em


Were you planning on taking out a deer with your pellet gun? or what? :lol: just curious...


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Shot hundreds of blackbirds when I was growing up. 
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

dfisher said:


> Shot hundreds of blackbirds when I was growing up.
> Good hunting,
> Dan


Your lucky you wern't caught.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

SharpShooter14 said:


> dfisher said:
> 
> 
> > Shot hundreds of blackbirds when I was growing up.
> ...


I slayed a lot of dragons too. :lol: 
Dan


----------

